# How do you just let a thought pass?



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

I have alot of trouble with my obsession just letting it go, I cant seem to stop checking and analysing, seeing if I believe it. I know im supposed to just let it come and let it go but how does one actually do this? I cant seem to control it at all. It is getting better thanks to meds but is still a big issue in my everyday life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Hosscat said:


> I have alot of trouble with my obsession just letting it go, I cant seem to stop checking and analysing, seeing if I believe it. I know im supposed to just let it come and let it go but how does one actually do this? I cant seem to control it at all. It is getting better thanks to meds but is still a big issue in my everyday life.


Mindfullness.. keep practicing. It works.

The only reason meds seem to work a little is b/c they progressively shut down your thinking capacity. Take enough and nothing'll bother you anymore...

Seriously tho.. mindfullness is probably your best bet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Susto said:


> In simple terms, hold on to the center, to the 'I AM' feeling. If thats difficult, ground your attention in the breath, or the space around you, whatever is easier for you.


Can anyone tell me where I can buy a lovely bone coloured knitted vest like this man has on? Ohh and I think I'll need the mustard coloured shirt too. Better throw in a bucket as well&#8230;.

How can anyone seriously wear that combination of colours? Sorry but I have NO IDEA what this guy was talking about. I felt too ill to concentrate on his words.

OMG!!.. Someone.. Please call the fashion police, we have a serial violator!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Susto said:


> LOL At least he inspired this joke, thanks for the laughs


He did inspire that joke. Maybe that's how he works? His criminal taste in clothes distracts people so much that they forget what they were obsessing over?? And then this horrible nauseating feeling takes over, and again, we're distracted from the original obsession?

Fuck me! This mans a genius! How subtle, how incredibly clever. It worked on me like fast acting anti psychotic medication. One minute my head is swirling with thoughts, next minute I'm vomiting into a bucket!

And you know what? I can't for the life of me remember what the issue was in the first place.

I'M CURED PEOPLE!


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it normal to go through feeling strong doubt without the anxiety so much? It makes me feel like I belive the thoughts.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Hosscat said:


> Is it normal to go through feeling strong doubt without the anxiety so much? It makes me feel like I belive the thoughts.


Yes, in my very un-qualified opinion.

My best advice is to think the living shit out of your thoughts man. Be with what you fear long enough to realise it's a complete waste of time to sit around thinking about this stuff. I know it's EXTREMELY hard, I still question my sanity from time to time. If I actually am suffering something worse than DP, but I'm just really good at hiding it, if that makes any sense hahaha. My quality of life has improved dramatically I would say, DP and DR no longer bother me much at all, and I don't question reality/have the existential anxiety I once had.

I'm not exactly sure how it happened, but it just kind of faded away bit by bit. I've still got stuff to overcome, but it's possible homie!


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks, that gives me hope as the questioning reality is my main problem. Its getting to where when I stay really busy I dont think about it, but I cant be busy all the time. And my therapist said even people with delusions can overcome them, which comforted me in knowing that if I ever did really believe this thought it would still be possible to recover from it someday. I just wish I felt I knew what to believe, this doubt has me concerned.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Now im really obsessing over whether or not the doubt can go away. People act like with ocd you cant get rid of the doubt. But surely if I just forget about the thought the doubt will go with it?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Hosscat said:


> Now im really obsessing over whether or not the doubt can go away. People act like with ocd you cant get rid of the doubt. But surely if I just forget about the thought the doubt will go with it?


What are you doubting?


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

P.S - you can't force yourself to not think something. If you try really hard to not think about something you paradoxically think about it more, which makes you more anxious.

If you flip the situation upside down and deliberately think the thoughts, eventually you won't be bothered by them, you regain control.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm having the same problem, I keep believing it something's other than dp, or that im becoming schitzo from the thoughts, and so much more. I feel as though we are in the same situation. I feel like all I ever do is think, I can't even remember what it was like when I was "normal" lol.


----------



## trapt23 (Mar 9, 2014)

Philos said:


> He did inspire that joke. Maybe that's how he works? His criminal taste in clothes distracts people so much that they forget what they were obsessing over?? And then this horrible nauseating feeling takes over, and again, we're distracted from the original obsession?
> 
> Fuck me! This mans a genius! How subtle, how incredibly clever. It worked on me like fast acting anti psychotic medication. One minute my head is swirling with thoughts, next minute I'm vomiting into a bucket!
> 
> ...


Hahahahah! This is great.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Well knock on wood but im doing a bit better, being busy helps. I still have the doubt but im trying to accept its just going to be there, at least for a time. Those that have gotten over questioning reality did the doubt eventually pass as well?


----------

